# Karcher Pressure Washer Questions



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a Karcher Model G2400HB. I have looked on line but can only find listings for a G2400HH. Is this pump the same as the HB?

2. Does anyone know of a trusted site to get an IPL for this pump from? I looked at a couple of site that my ant-virus kicked me out because they were infected.

3. Are these pumps threaded, keyed, or taper connections to the engine? This has a briggs engine on it.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

This site is the one I use don't have any problems with it

http://www.rjbowers.com/parts_manuals/k2400hh_pl_1194_1241810678.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning,from what I could find,the HH pump is Honda powered,the HB pump is Briggs powered and the HK pump is Kohler powered.They all appear to be the same pumps mounted on different engines.All the pumps are driven by a keyed shaft and should just pull off with the mounting bolts removed.
Here is another source for parts-
http://www.pressureparts.com/index.php

This is the repair procedure for a pump with no pressure-

http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=14

I have a K2400 and until I add the new style o-rings,I have to disassemble and lube my unloader every spring!Hope this helps.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Those site will be of great help.


----------

